# Placing container of Distilled Water in humi



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Living in Ohio this time a year plays havoc on my humidor. With the relative humidity in the house dipping to somewhere around 40% RH. Inside my humidors I play overkill when it comes to the humi-sticks and jars of propylene-glycol gel. But still my humidors fight to stay over 60%RH.
My solution, shot glasses or small plastic cups with plain old distilled water in them. How does everyone feel about this method? Does anyone do the same and does anyone experience problems with this? This method does wonders inside the humidor, raising the RH to 70% in just a matter of days.
After a couple weeks I found small black clouds floating in the containers of distilled water inside my humidors. Does anyone know what these small black clouds are? Beginning stages of mold? I removed the containers just to be on the safe side.
What is your take on this method?


----------



## CJ71976 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, thats what I call them. I change the water often or add just a little bit of rum to it.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup, this winter has been my first with a big humi and I've had to put a little dish of distilled water because the RH has dropped so much with the dry air.

No black clouds though... if it's mould, maybe add a few drops of PG? :2


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

CJ71976 said:


> Yep, thats what I call them. I change the water often or add just a little bit of rum to it.


That's a good idea. Do you think Vodka would do the same thing.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Yup, this winter has been my first with a big humi and I've had to put a little dish of distilled water because the RH has dropped so much with the dry air.
> 
> No black clouds though... if it's mould, maybe add a few drops of PG? :2


Will Propylene Glycol mixed in with the water keep the mold away? I have a couple bottles of PG so I hope so.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Will Propylene Glycol mixed in with the water keep the mold away? I have a couple bottles of PG so I hope so.


I'm pretty sure a 50/50 distilled water/propylene glycol solution will act both as a humidity buffer and a mould inhibitor. :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

My solution: Get a cooler and some Beads and you will no longer have to worry about RH swings caused by seasonality in the weather. Rock solid RH in a Cooler


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The ambient humidity in my condo is about the same as you have in Ohio during winter. How tight a seal is your humi getting? I solved my problems by putting in two 1 oz. 65% bead sticks in my humi. It's been very stable since. Also, how often are you digging in your humi? Could be a factor.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I'm pretty sure a 50/50 distilled water/propylene glycol solution will act both as a humidity buffer and a mould inhibitor. :tu


:tpd: I wouldn't do the rum, might infuse a flavor to the cigars. But at any rate, I wouldn't leave the water in there by itself. I also recommend just getting humidity beads. My hygros are all over the place right now, but I know my babies are just fine with the amount of beads I've got in my humi's.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Definitely mold... and I had the same experience with standing distilled water. Eventually, floaty mold! Whee.

I second the coolerdor + beads comment. Not pretty, of course, but absolutely eliminates all the problems. The most maintenance free solution there is, and it is essentially foolproof, with no seasonal difficulties.

Winter is tough. I was still trying to use a desktop humi with a glass top for decorative purposes, apart from my coolerdor. Even WITH a shot glass of distilled in it, I couldn't get it consistently above 64... and usually it was at 60-61. So, the desktop humi was decommissioned in favor of a tuppordor, lol, as I was tired of messing with it (and the coolerdor is full, d'oh!).

So, utility over decor is my advice, I suppose.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

yazzie said:


> My solution: Get a cooler and some Beads and you will no longer have to worry about RH swings caused by seasonality in the weather. Rock solid RH in a Cooler


...indeed. :tu


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been using a bowl to give my vinotemp an extra boost and season all the wood for a while.

No problems, cigars tasting A++.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

yazzie said:


> My solution: Get a cooler and some Beads and you will no longer have to worry about RH swings caused by seasonality in the weather. Rock solid RH in a Cooler


:tpd:


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the same boat and I think I will use a cooler and some beads. Hell, I can use the extra storage space anyways.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to use a piece of sponge (new of course) that had mold inhibitor in it. You can read on the packed to see if it is the right type. I cut a piece of it and placed it in a shot glass, and then soaked it with distilled water. It worked fine all winter and if it got bumped there will be no risk of spillage.
I have since moved to a cab for consumables and coolers with beads for long term, but this worked perfect for desktops that need a little help in the winter.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

What's the temperature inside the humidor? Maybe get it down to prevent the mold?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

The cooler and beads is the easiest fix. But I still have a few humidors and like you in the winter it is hard to keep the RH up in the 60s.
I add a container of distilled water in my to help the bead in the winter, but I use water jewels to keep it from spilling and I have never seen it mold.
You can get a little package of these at Michaels arts and crafts store for a dollar. This little package's bead will swell up enough to fill a gallon jug.
I use a old plastic prescription bottle with about 7 -8 beads in it.
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=fl0515&channelid=


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

If you don't want to invest in a cooler right now, take a cooler you already own grab the humi (if it's a desktop and will fit) and put the whole thing in the cooler. This will help seal everything up. :tu


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

yazzie said:


> My solution: Get a cooler and some Beads and you will no longer have to worry about RH swings caused by seasonality in the weather. Rock solid RH in a Cooler


I have a cooler and a 50 count desktop humidor. I seem to always have a problem with low humidity in the humidor. I have a shot glass of distilled water, some beads, all this crap in there and I seem to still have problems. I have 65 RH beads in the cooler and I am amazed that the RH is actually staying at 65 RH! It's so cool to see the humidity where I want it.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Beads my friend. That way you can set it and forget it...assuming you use enough beads. I have a 150 ct desktop humi with a 4 oz tube of beads in the bottom and a small salsa dish with about .5 to 1 oz in the top tray...65-67% maintained no prob and the sticks look and smoke great.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Most important thing you need is a good seal on the humi. Without that it is just a maintenance hog unless you use a hydra. When temperatures are extreme and ambient humidity is very low this will add to the trouble.

I had the same problem as the OP and mine was clearly a humidor that didn't seal so well. I even heated the water a little bit so the evaporation would speed the humidifying process.

Biggest problem is that there is risk of spillage when you move it. I like the sponge and gel ideas. If you are cheap you can give kitty litter a try, too. Do a search and you should find some posts. The final verdict is still out but so far it works for me.

Till


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is a solution that may help with humidors that have a problem with a proper seal: Get your hands on some bees wax in a block or better yet, some sailmakers wax. Rub the wax om the top and bottom surfaces of the humidor and lid that make contact with each other. The wax is somewhat tacky and fills the pores in the wood and the gaps between the bottom and the lid. I have used this procedure on several humidors and it does seem to work.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

My Cigar Oasis went out this week. constanly running but not helping the humidity?? So I am doing this now to keep things straight...Until the pound of 65% beads I ordered from Hearrtfelt Ind. show up. They worked great int the past and they dont break. 

T


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

To be honest I'm not really sure why you are sweating the 60%. I would be more worried about the rapidly changing level to 70% over a short period of time....you're gonna split your cigars that way. If you really must raise the RH go with the beads as suggested. FWIW my RH drops to 58% during the Winter and I don't do anything...just wait for Summer and things will go back up again, slowly and without any adverse effects.


----------

